# Antique yard equipment anyone?



## canuckdiver (Sep 9, 2016)

Is there a thread anywhere for antique yard equipment anywhere? I just picked up a "roto-hoe" brush chipper, looks like its from the 50's. I'm going to try to return it to use and wondered if there were any resources around for restoration parts and info.

cheers!


----------

